# "Pop" linguistics



## Der Hofnarr

Hi all,

How can I say "pop" linguistics in Latin? I guess "linguistics" would be linguisticæ, and pop is perhaps related to popularis.

Thanks!

- DH.


----------



## jazyk

Maybe _linguarum studium per vulgum_?


----------



## irinet

linguae popularem (spre folosul poporului)


----------



## jazyk

Linguae popularem doesn't agree. Linguae is genitive/dative singular or nominative/vocative plural and popularem is accusative singular.


----------



## Der Hofnarr

jazyk said:


> Maybe _linguarum studium per vulgum_?



Sounds great, perhaps a bit long but I'll definitely take into account. 



jazyk said:


> Linguae popularem doesn't agree. Linguae is  genitive/dative singular or nominative/vocative plural and popularem is  accusative singular.



Thanks to you and irinet! How would you say it correctly, then?


----------



## jazyk

I don't know. I don't know what she means.


----------



## Der Hofnarr

But is there a way to say "linguæ popularem" correctly?


----------



## Agró

Der Hofnarr said:


> But is there a way to say "linguæ popularem" correctly?



Lingua popularis
Lingua vulgaris


----------



## Der Hofnarr

^ ¡Gracias! Entonces podría decir _linguarum studium popularis [um?] _?


----------



## jazyk

No, linguarum studium populare.


----------



## Der Hofnarr

¡Muchas gracias!


----------

